# New mySSA sign in obstacle removed



## Fred (Aug 18, 2016)

Today, the Social Security Administration removed the new sign in procedure that requires a text message code in addition to your id and password to access your online SSA account.

Since 70% of retirees over 65 do not have smartphones, they would not be able to access their account.
so, temporarily, only your id and password are required.

More power to retirees!

Here is the email from SSA:

On July 30, 2016, we began requiring you to sign into your my Social Security account using a one-time code sent via text message. We implemented this new layer of security, known as “multifactor authentication,” in compliance with a Presidential executive order to improve the security of consumer financial transactions.  SSA implemented the improvements aggressively because we have a fundamental responsibility to protect the public’s personal information.
However, multifactor authentication inconvenienced or restricted access to some of our account holders. We’re listening to your concerns and are responding by temporarily rolling back this mandate.
As before July 30, you can now access your secure account using only your username and password. We highly recommend the extra security text message option, but it is not required. We’re developing an alternative authentication option, besides text messaging, that we’ll begin implementing within the next six months.
We strive to balance security and customer service options, and we want to ensure that our online services are both easy to use and secure. The my Social Security service has always featured a robust verification and authentication process, and it remains safe and secure.
We regret any inconvenience you may have experienced.
There is no requirement that you access your personal my Social Security account as a result of the steps we are taking.  However, when you do access your account, we encourage you to sign up for the extra security text message option.  You can access your account by visiting www.socialsecurity.gov/myacc


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2016)

That's called GREY POWER!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes..I wondered how they would enforce that when I first got an email about the new rule. Then I got another email from SS saying they were going to remove that stipulation. I was already using text codes before they decided to make it mandatory. Anyway, glad they removed it because I knew a lot of seniors don't have smart phones or don't know how to use all the features.


----------

